# bully sticks



## lisa (May 2, 2007)

does anyone know if bully sticks can cause loose stools? are they all the same or are some different flavors and ingredients?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

It can if you give too many - bully sticks generally only come in one flavor - bull flavor.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

a bully stick lasts my dog for 5 or 6 days but she is small


----------



## andymart (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone else find that their dogs are VERY thirsty after chewing on a bully stick? Does it have more salt or ? than other treats?

I have take the stick away after it seemed like our puppy couldnt drink enough after chewing on a bully stick for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I'm dogs with sensitive stomachs or dogs who eat too many bully sticks could get loose stool from them. The most I ever give Natalie is 1 (6 inch) every 3 -4 days.



> Does anyone else find that their dogs are VERY thirsty after chewing on a bully stick? Does it have more salt or ? than other treats?


I'm not sure if they're saltier but I find that Natalie is very thirsty after chewing _any_ type of hard chew for a long period of time.


----------

